# What are your guilty pleasures?



## seena (Jan 23, 2007)

Here are a few of mine:

Underwear shopping
American Idol
The OC (i hate to admit that one)
brownie sundaes


----------



## Cathy8 (Jan 24, 2007)

Chocolate!!


----------



## jade (Jan 31, 2007)

ditto on the chocolate, especially brownies


----------



## pepperi27 (Feb 2, 2007)

mmmm Homemade brownies topped with walnuts.........I just had one lol


----------



## anakoi (Feb 2, 2007)

Buying soap making supplies with my husbands hard earned money


----------



## Mandy (Feb 11, 2007)

Ebay


----------



## copper (Feb 12, 2007)

I love to pamper myself.  Spending the day at the spa getting a facial, a manicure and a massage is the best. 

I love buy nail polish too. I swear i own every color ever made.


----------



## apple (Feb 28, 2007)

Every once in a while I like to treat myself to a guilt free shopping day where i give myself a certain amount of money to blow on whatever I want. Make up, shoes, sushi, jewelry, whatever. The only rule is I can't go over the set amount and i have to be good with my money for the rest of the week. That's like my little gift to myself.


----------



## Tabitha (May 21, 2007)

Grey's Anatomy
ETSY.com


----------



## naturemama (Jun 10, 2007)

Just chocolate.  Way too much chocolate. LOL


----------



## longwinterfarm (Jun 19, 2007)

Etsy, chocolate, staying in my pjs past noon at least 3x a week, and refusing to wear sunscreen.


----------



## Bliss (Jun 26, 2007)

Blue cheese dressing. I put it on EVERYTHING


----------



## Guest (Jul 19, 2007)

Chocolate, 
Frosting.. 
Did I say chocolate.. 


OOOHH I KNOW!!!!!


C H O C O L A T E !


----------



## dragonfly princess (Jul 19, 2007)

DARK CHOCOLATE!!!!!

Makin Soap all by myself!!!!


----------



## FitMommyOf2 (Jul 19, 2007)

Right now really buying all kinds of soap making stuff!  
Other than that it's reading books, which thankfully I get used through a site called paperbackswap.com (PM me if you'd like a referral :wink so it's cheaper than buying new.


----------



## iheartchocolate (Jul 25, 2007)

I think my user name says it all.


----------

